# TRACK LGB - Aristo - USA



## Dreamtalker (Dec 27, 2007)

Which TRACK is the most if not, the best weather resistant Track with UV protection and outdoor wear? I have heard about tabs break off or ties crack and break as well. putting down new track as I'm sure your all aware this is costly, but I want something to last and last a long time for the money! Majority of the track will be in direct sunlight and very little shade. I have heard USA & Aristo will not stand behind their track! True or False. Need some strong opinion's.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Well I do not know where you heard that AC would not stand be hind there track but they do. There ties are warranted for life. If they fail which some of the earlier track ties did they replace for free. I like there SS track and it has held up quite well for me. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo and USAT track made in same factory. 

You need to decide if you are going aluminum, brass, nickel silver, stainless steel, or nickel-plated brass, and code 332, 250 or 215. 

Once you have done that, then you can choose between vendors for who makes the most weather-resistant track. 

Of USAT, LGB and Aristo, in terms of UV resistance, it's hands-down LGB... then USAT and Aristo last. 

In terms of warranty coverage, it's the opposite, Aristo will warrant the ties forever, USAT has been known to warranty track, and in case you did not notice, there's no real LGB warranty places or policies in the USA... (of course due to the high quality of LGB track, I've never heard of anyone needing warranty replacement on it) 

Again, you need to pick from the type of rail you want, but if considering track power and maintenance, I would recommend Train-Li nickel-plated track. 

Basically all the non-oxidizing plusses of SS track, the high conductivity of brass track, and the quality of LGB track. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Really, the first thing you should think about is how you plan to power your trains. Through the track? On board with batteries? Live steam? 
What kind of a railroad are you planning to model or build? Certain brands have 'standard gauge' and 'narrow gauge' ties. 

My personal experience with the LGB and Aristo track has been very positive for both. Many years out in the sun, rain, cold and snow. Not had any ties fall apart that weren't stepped on by a dog or kid. I am using track power and find that stainless steel suits my needs perfectly. Like everything in this hobby, it all comes down to you and what you want. Keep posting, you'll figure out what is going to work for you eventually. 

Mark


----------



## Fred (Jan 2, 2008)

I have both LGB & Aristo code 332 brass. Been outside for close to 10 years with no problems. Live in Michigan, hot summers & cold, snowry winters. Found that the LGB switches do hold up longer than the Aristo.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

When i buy used track, I have only considered LGB to be worth its salt. 

But, now there are new players on the scene selling track and switches. One I deal with is Train-Li a sponsor here has 2 lines of switches, and ties made in the USA. 

Track by Train-Li looks just like LGB track in testure/color. 

So, like Greg mentioned, you must select track type/style and then look at vendors. 

While code 332 is the largest rail, it is also the strongest for outdoor use, aluminum code 215 is the weakest(bends real easy). 

If animals or small children step on aluminum track, it will surely bend, so keep all this in mind for rail selection. Also, there is wheel flange depth on cars. 

The LGB, USA, Aristo, Bachmann wheels have large flanges which can not be used on small rail code 215 unless they ar turned down smaller or replaced.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm in the position of not needing any track, having reached my 'space' ceiling years ago. But I have the original LGB track that came with my first set, bought at Hamley's in London in September 1968. I ran it outdoors everywhere until I built my last permanent layout a few years back, and still use it when we go to the local schools to do a train show and tell. 

I looks very little different to new LGB track, even after forty-two years. 

All the rest of my track here in yUK is Aristo - about 400 feet. It's OK for everything I run, from Gauge 1 to 7/8ths, electric or steam. 

Right now you have a choice of a number of new players - Train-Li and Piko - only time [a lot of it] will tell which is best and longest lasting, but I'd listem to what those whose tracks are in highly demanding weather conditions and surviving in spite of it all. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------

